# Southern VT, NH and Northern MA trails conditions?



## BigJay (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey all!

I'm asking on a couple sites already but i'll ask here too...

What is rideable in southern NH and VT? I've heard about Pine Hill in Rutland... but is there anything else in the area that's rideable?

How about northern MA... Holyoke (Bachelor and Granby) are rideable... anything else? There is a trail day in DAR SP on sat because it was damaged by the ice storm...

I'm basically looking for trail knowledge and info here!

Thanks!


----------



## Jisch (Apr 7, 2009)

Bachelor St is good to go, saw a ride report up on NEMBA a few days ago. CT is good as well - though you didn't ask...

John


----------



## BigJay (Apr 7, 2009)

Jisch said:


> Bachelor St is good to go, saw a ride report up on NEMBA a few days ago. CT is good as well - though you didn't ask...
> 
> John



I'd love to make it down to CT... but for 2 days... even stretching to MA is a bit far...

Just like Jay is far for people in CT for a weekend... even tough we still have lots of snow... people aren't ready to comit for such a drive! Well same goes for my singletrack search this weekend... after a day at Washington on Sat., i'd love to know that i won't have more then 3H to drive to!

Thanks!
(Yeah, Snake is still on my list and so is the spot you rode 2-3 days ago!)


----------



## Jisch (Apr 7, 2009)

Of course any time you want a tour, let me know - and I ride the places closest to my house 90% of the time. 

John


----------



## tree_skier (Apr 8, 2009)

Here in southern vermont you can put your skins on head on up and make some sweet turns as the surface softens slightly in the late pm.  currently 22 and snowing here in west dover


----------

